# Favorite songs.



## blackhawk (Mar 10, 2017)

Just a place to post some of your favorite songs that didn't get the air play they should have or good songs that have just been forgotten over time.


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## blackhawk (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Mar 13, 2017)

I can't choose just one song!  I like a whole bunch of songs, and that changes sometimes too.  Some days, my favorite song might be something new that I heard.  Other days it might be something classic rock.


----------



## waltky (Mar 13, 2017)

ChrisL wrote: _I can't choose just one song! I like a whole bunch of songs_

Yeah, like Uncle Ferd...

... he can't choose just one woman...

... he likes a whole bunch of `em...

... present company included.


----------



## Marianne (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## emmalinesweets (Apr 6, 2017)

I love the Disturbed version of "Sound of Silence." So beautiful.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 6, 2017)

emmalinesweets said:


> I love the Disturbed version of "Sound of Silence." So beautiful.



That is my favorite!  Think I posted it elsewhere on here.


----------



## Decus (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## danielpalos (Apr 6, 2017)

Here is my favorite political song, when I am in the minority:


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 6, 2017)

Another favorite...


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 18, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Another favorite...


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 18, 2019)

Voiceover said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Another favorite...


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 18, 2019)

Voiceover said:


> CeeCee said:
> 
> 
> > Another favorite...


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 18, 2019)

Voiceover said:


> Voiceover said:
> 
> 
> > CeeCee said:
> ...


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Voiceover (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Voiceover (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Voiceover (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## bluzman61 (Oct 18, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


>


Great song from a great album.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 19, 2019)

Some memories never dissolve


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 19, 2019)

Croce , a master at telling a story in a song


----------



## Voiceover (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## playtime (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## blackhawk (Oct 21, 2019)




----------

